# ADA soil good or BAD?



## crf50hugo (May 26, 2009)

I want to a plant with a water lily and wanted know if ADA soil good to use. I have read that ADA soil will trun to mud after some mounths have gone by, is this true? I would be open to any help on what substrate to use. 
Oh the reason I want to have a water lily in my tank is that I'm using a 150 Watt HQI 6500k Light and want the lily give some shade to plant other plants.
Thanks for help


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't have good results from it and had to switch it to EcoComplete.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm using the aquariumplants.com substrate. It is extremely lightweight (which could be good or bad) but grows some crazy-huge roots on my plants (I think because it is a loose substrate).

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had ADA AquaSoil in my tank for over a year now and it's fine. It's the best soil out there for growing plants. You are right that it won't last forever like flourite or gravel. I don't know how long it will last. I love it.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

the ADA sediment product gets the reputation of packing down in to a clay mess. Only issue with regular aquasoil is that it clouds when used with high pH/KH tap water. Aquasoil II fixes this.

-Philosophos


----------



## crf50hugo (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I still need to do some thinking


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I have AS Amazonia II and I love it. I have flourite in my other tanks and it is quite obvious the positive effect it has on plants as they grow much faster and the root development is much longer and thicker than it is when I plant the same plants in flourite.

It is said to break down over time, but I assume that in a couple years I will likely want to start from scratch or at least move the tank so I will take my chances with it.


----------

